# A3 Needle sweep



## bnegri10 (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is possible to do a needle sweep on startup on a 2009 a3? like the s3. can you do this using vag com?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a '10 A3 and I wasn't able to enable it... I want to know too :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

This has been discussed before, and from what I remember you need to have a certain version cluster. I believe you needed an S3 cluster.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

neu318 said:


> This has been discussed before, and from what I remember you need to have a certain version cluster. I believe you needed an S3 cluster.


^ true but someone with a gti in eu did it. Said via VAG but never shared the source. Think you can see it working on YouTube :facepalm: screw him:wave:


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Vagcom doesn't allow you to enable it on the A3. You can on a Q5 though. Go figure.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

RedLineBob did it! Ask him


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

tcardio said:


> RedLineBob did it! Ask him


haha omg


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I thought redlinefob did it?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> I thought redlinefob did it?


he did


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

RedlineAngus was the one who did this, over on the Audifans.co.uk site.

YOU WILL NEED: instrument cluster, Vag-Com and RS4 reps.

:thumbup:


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

VWAddict said:


> RedlineAngus was the one who did this, over on the Audifans.co.uk site.
> 
> YOU WILL NEED: instrument cluster, Vag-Com and RS4 reps.
> 
> :thumbup:



What are RS4 reps?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Famiry purchase for cluster? Lol


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Famiry purchase for cluster? Lol


IN! lol


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

DjSherif said:


> What are RS4 reps?




Not sure this even deserves an response...


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

It just seemed weird that he would be talking about rims in a cluster thread. It just threw me off that's all.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi -

price breaks for the following qtys plz

1, 5, 10, 20, 50. kthxbi


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> rawaudi -
> 
> price breaks for the following qtys plz
> 
> 1, 5, 10, 20, 50. kthxbi



Haha just get a boost, AF, and volt gauge and watch them sweep.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

DjSherif said:


> It just seemed weird that he would be talking about rims in a cluster thread. It just threw me off that's all.


It's an old joke around here. There was a time when the answer to any oddball question was to buy RS4 Reps.


----------



## bnegri10 (Oct 25, 2009)

elgordito941 said:


> in! Lol


me too!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> rawaudi -
> 
> price breaks for the following qtys plz
> 
> 1, 5, 10, 20, 50. kthxbi


Still don't know who you are, but I like your style.

S3 cluster famiry purchase? In. :thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Still don't know who you are, but I like your style.
> 
> S3 cluster famiry purchase? In. :thumbup:


It's not a plug and play swap... NHN over at audisport done it, well he swapped cluster from red to white dis. It's very complicated and expensive.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mkim said:


> It's not a plug and play swap... NHN over at audisport done it, well he swapped cluster from red to white dis. It's very complicated and expensive.


You mean this thread? http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3.../67883-09-white-cluster-dis-fitted-04-8p.html

It doesn't sound "very" complicated. The most he had to do it seems was run a new wire for the fuel sending unit to the fuel gauge in the cluster. Then it was a matter of getting the keys recoded and the mileage changed, and some other coding in VCDS. I'm sure actually getting the cluster would be expensive though.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> It's an old joke around here. There was a time when the answer to any oddball question was to buy RS4 Reps.


i'll add

lower it

Parts4euro


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Uber-A3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


Doesn't work without ashtray delete...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Bleh.....

Here is one for 85 pounds.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-S3-Clocks-A...ps=63&clkid=8949464928491106306#ht_500wt_1156

I got mad ebay skills; or a lot of spare time on my hands to troll ebay UK, AU, and GER :facepalm:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Bleh.....
> 
> Here is one for 85 pounds.
> 
> ...


That's one for the 8L S3


----------

